# Passwort bei Verbindung in IE6 lässt sich nicht ändern



## DrOverflow (7. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Hab ein seltsames Problem mit dem IE 6.0... 
Wenn ich zB unter Internetoptionen > Verbindungen dass Passwort der Verbindung ändern will, und dann auf OK klicke, dass Fenster schließe, und wieder auf dem selben Weg die Benutzerdaten anschauel, ist immer noch das alte Passwort eingetragen! 

Ich hab zwar einiges versucht (Verbindung löschen, neue Verbindung erstellen, ...), war aber alles zwecklos - das alte Passwort konnte nicht geändert werden. 

Wär toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte - vielen Dank im Voraus!

lg D;-]c


----------



## Kyoko (8. November 2004)

Ich würe nicht auf OK sondern auf Übernehmen klicken.


----------



## DrOverflow (9. November 2004)

Danke für den Tipp - aber das hab ich auch schon versucht, hilft alles nichts.

Und Anfänger bin ich auch keiner , es wär also toll, wenn keine 08/15-Lösungen gepostet werden!

lg D;-]c


----------

